# Photoshop CC - Anyone upgraded?



## stevevp (Oct 19, 2017)

Just wondering. I am hoping this is less contentious than the LR changes.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes, no problems and some nice new features.


----------



## stevevp (Oct 19, 2017)

Many thanks.


----------



## Gnits (Oct 19, 2017)

Good to know.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm not a heavy PS user, but what I usually do works just fine.  Easy upgrade.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes, I have. One thing is like is an integration with Lightroom Mobile - see this post - which I think I will use a lot.


----------



## tspear (Oct 19, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Yes, I have. One thing is like is an integration with Lightroom Mobile - see this post - which I think I will use a lot.


That is nice.

Tim


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 19, 2017)

I can't see the Quick Share icon in PS2018 on my PC. I am currently trying to find if it is limited to Mac.


----------



## Alan Harper (Oct 23, 2017)

I have found a "stops me dead in my tracks" bug in Photoshop CC 2018. However, I have posted the bug at Adobe's Feedback site, and exactly zero people have said "me too." On the other hand, no one has said "you are an idiot" either (in regard to this issue!).


----------



## Zenon (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes I did and LR Classic as well. No cloud and no more DNG files. Both went smoothly and it won't erase CS6. I was going to start a thread about this but I may as well do this here. A small glitch in the CC dialogue panel.

It keeps showing me there is an update so when I click on Update All it starts to update CS6. I always get an error. However if you click on the 3 bullets in the upper right hand corner you get Check for App Updates. When you click on that it shows CS6 is up to date. It has been years since Adobe updated CS6 so a minor glitch I'm sure will be corrected.

I did not like to use the Update All because it started to download LR CC so I had to stop it. Since updating to LR CC 2015 it stopped doing that. Now it only shows 1 Update that is for CS6 that does not exist.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 6, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> I can't see the Quick Share icon in PS2018 on my PC. I am currently trying to find if it is limited to Mac.


John, are you referring to this small icon in my screen-clip?
 This icon gives me a share dialog as in the second screen-clip, and I have successfully placed an image in Lr Web photos.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes, it is that icon. I have since found I couldn't see it because it needs a particular Windows 10 update (see Quick share icon? | Adobe Community) .  

John


----------

